# I can't hold down a job because of derealization...HELP



## ariellucas (May 27, 2017)

I am basically in a constant state of dp/dr. I'm almost always dissociating. it's close to impossible for me to hold down a job for more than two weeks because my dp gets so out of control that I can't handle it. if anyone has any tips for getting through this, please help (grounding techniques or other things that help you)!! i'm trying to eventually move out of my parents house. I don't want to be dependent on them forever (I'm currently 18 years old)


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

this won't get you out of your parents' house very quickly, but lately I've been looking for "odd jobs" that are easier for me to deal with. this way I'm still earning something, instead of getting a couple weeks of decent pay and then getting nothing while I look for another one. most of the things I'm experienced in I can do from home, which makes it less draining on me. I mostly look on craigslist for keywords that would work for me, eg "data entry" or "edit," although there will be things that don't have the right keywords but do have good work, such as being paid to board someone's mice.

have you been trying varied jobs, or mostly the same kind of thing? have you noticed something in particular that really spikes your symptoms, or does it feel like everything is the problem?

as for getting through the dp itself, I don't really have a lot I can offer without knowing more about your symptoms and triggers and the like. I can offer general stuff that seems to work for a lot of people, but it's probably nothing you haven't thought of before. some people find the sensory overload to be a really invasive part of working, so you could discuss with your superior if you could wear something to cut back on it. I had a beanie cap I liked that covered my ears and shaded my eyes a little, others find sunglasses to be very helpful, and so on. others are afraid of others noticing that something's wrong. the best solution I've found to that is to tell the people around you, instead of hiding and adding to your worry. not everyone will understand, but it at least gives them an explanation for when something goes wrong, instead of leaving them to conjecture. it may be worth looking into the possibility of speaking with a mental health professional, if you're in a position where you're able to do so.


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Same here. I took the past semester off school because I felt so awful. I have been feeling a bit better so I got a job. Only lasted a week because I felt so out of it and was always anxious and panicky as I had to ride elevators like 8 times a day (I am very afraid of elevators). Now I am volunteering once a week at an animal shelter, and have the odd job of babysitting or looking after pets while people are away.

So yeah you could look for odd jobs, or even just volunteer somewhere once a week to get out of the house. If you are having a really hard time and need money,maybe you could look for some income assistance/social services to help you out as well.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You are more than likely entitled to disability....But you will have to fight for it....

If you do go down this route keep fighting and appealing...They will try turn you down over and over...Dont take no for an answer...Seek legal help if neccessary...Gather lots of doctors and shrinks reports etc etc....


----------

